# Maltese mix



## Gizmosmom

I've posted before but this is Chelsea... she is a maltese/yorkie mix.


----------



## elliesmomie

L.E. is a Pekingnese/Maltese mix althought she looks most like a maltese! I'd love her how ever she looks though!


----------



## Scoobydoo

[attachment=2331:attachment]

This is Alfred and he is a Maltese x Shih Tzu. He lives back home in Australia with my daughter and grandson and of course his other little friend Buggsy.

[attachment=2332:attachment]

I thought I would also add this picture of Alfred too as you can see his sweet little face better. He is living back in Aust. mainly because we just couldn't take him away from our grandson, they are inseparable and have been since Jayme's birth. How could you break up a little boy and his dog, we couldn't.


----------



## AmyGil

I have already posted pictures of kita, but here she is anyways. Kita is a Maltese/ Long-haired Chihuahua cross.


----------



## katesmom

This is Kate, she is a maltese/yorkie mix. We were told that her mom was half and half, and her dad was a full maltese -- so we figure she is 3/4 maltese and 1/4 yorkie. We saw a picture of her sister -- she was totally white!









As you can see, Kate definitely has the yorkie coloring.


----------



## denise&chico

> This is Kate, she is a maltese/yorkie mix. We were told that her mom was half and half, and her dad was a full maltese -- so we figure she is 3/4 maltese and 1/4 yorkie. We saw a picture of her sister -- she was totally white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, Kate definitely has the yorkie coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


awww kate is so cute and has a maltese sweet face!! ~ denise


----------



## paris

All of these babies are absolutely adorable!


----------



## cindysilver

You know? Maltese crosses can turn out SOOOO different, isn't it weird?? Like, my boyfriend's sister's Maltese-Pomeranian pup, Riley, looks like this:

















But YEAH!! All these pups are SOOOOO cute and I love any doggy with some malt in it


----------



## puppymom

Everyone of them are just adorable!!!!!


----------



## abbey

> L.E. is a Pekingnese/Maltese mix althought she looks most like a maltese! I'd love her how ever she looks though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


All this time I never knew that! She must have mostly maltese traits!







She is sooo cute!! 

They're all cute!! My question is for the maltese x's with a shedding coat - Do they end up shedding, then?


----------



## cindysilver

don't know about the others, but Riley sure sheds







only twice a year tho


----------



## AmyGil

Kita has a prominant Maltese coat, but she still sheds, not too much though.


----------



## katesmom

The only time I can really tell that Kate loses hair is when I brush her. Good thing, because I have long dark hair and leave it everywhere! It would be bad if both of us shed.


----------



## thinkpink

Bella has a smidge of pekepoo in her. Her personality is all maltese though. She has this short little nose that has to be kissed everyday. I have to say I'm loving the maltese/yorkie crosses!







They are just too cute for words.


----------



## Brooks

> This is Kate, she is a maltese/yorkie mix. We were told that her mom was half and half, and her dad was a full maltese -- so we figure she is 3/4 maltese and 1/4 yorkie. We saw a picture of her sister -- she was totally white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, Kate definitely has the yorkie coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]




OMG! I'm amazed by this dog. I think I'm in love! She's like a Maltese from an Alternate Universe, where all the Maltese are black.


----------



## elliesmomie

L.E. has a coat most similar to a cottony maltese. The only time she really sheds is when I brush her.


----------



## Boobookit

OMG!! They are all so beautiful.....How could you not love those adorable faces??

Marie & Pacino


----------



## sassy's mommy

I loved all the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gizmosmom

Wow, great response. They're all so beautiful whether the maltese is dominant or not. I just wanna cuddle them all!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I love to see all the differences in the mixes...how some look so similar to maltese and others so different. All are beautiful and unique...
Keep them coming...more pictures is never a bad thing!


----------



## AmyGil

I am just so happy this forum likes the mixed breeds. I was planning on getting a purebred, but when I met this girl I had to get her, she just has so much personality.


----------



## TheButtercup

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=142318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.E. is a Pekingnese/Maltese mix althought she looks most like a maltese! I'd love her how ever she looks though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this time I never knew that! She must have mostly maltese traits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is sooo cute!!
> 
> They're all cute!! My question is for the maltese x's with a shedding coat - Do they end up shedding, then?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

i never knew either! she looks all malti to me







and i cant say enough how cute she is, we need more updated pics of her, you know!









ann marie and the "methinks i have a long long long long and very lost relative that once knew a bichon..." buttercup


----------



## TuckersMom

Oh well, I'm at work now so I can't post any pics, but Tucker is a mix. His dad is full Maltese and mom is Maltese/Yorkie-Poo. You can see what he looks like in my siggy though. Well, those are some older pics, but I will try to post some newer ones later. He doesn't shed either. I have long dark hair, and I do shed,lol!


----------



## Gizmosmom

> Oh well, I'm at work now so I can't post any pics, but Tucker is a mix. His dad is full Maltese and mom is Maltese/Yorkie-Poo. You can see what he looks like in my siggy though. Well, those are some older pics, but I will try to post some newer ones later. He doesn't shed either. I have long dark hair, and I do shed,lol![/B]



I just love tucker.... he looks so huggable!


----------



## AJ

Awww....what cuties!


----------



## TheButtercup

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=142707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm at work now so I can't post any pics, but Tucker is a mix. His dad is full Maltese and mom is Maltese/Yorkie-Poo. You can see what he looks like in my siggy though. Well, those are some older pics, but I will try to post some newer ones later. He doesn't shed either. I have long dark hair, and I do shed,lol![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just love tucker.... he looks so huggable!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

doesnt he?!?!? he is just SUPER cute. The Boy adores him, and says "I want one!" he initially thought tucker was a soft coated wheaten, but no no no --- we find he isnt, lol, he's 100% full-blooded cutie pie either way






























ann marie and the "i wub ebbryone!" buttercup


----------



## RexsMom

They are all so cute! I love seeing all the pictures!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

Great pictures. I love seeing all the babies. They are all just adorable.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Missy was pure Maltese, Naddie is a mix...likely with Bichon. the paperwork at the shelter when she was turned in said CHI/mix!







. I think that was because she was all brown and so badly matted you couldn't tell what the heck she was. Also whoever turned her into the shelter put all false info on the paperwork. Likely to avoid prosecution for neglect/abuse. When they were investigating to do just that, it was discovered most of the info was false.
Her coat is more Maltese her stature looks more Bichon.


----------



## sheila2182

Bailey is Maltese/Bichon.He looks Maltese except he is larger in size,around 12 lbs.Here he is when I kept his hair long.


----------



## miko's mommy

> L.E. has a coat most similar to a cottony maltese. The only time she really sheds is when I brush her.[/B]


L.E. is soooo cute!!


----------



## msmagnolia

Your pups are all just adorable!


----------



## elliesmomie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=142499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.E. has a coat most similar to a cottony maltese. The only time she really sheds is when I brush her.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> L.E. is soooo cute!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Hehe! Thank you! She definitely thinks she's cute. She just got groomed on Thurs. and ever since then she has been a complete ham. I think she really does know when she gets her hair done and how much better she looks. 


All the other mix babies are so cute!! I love them all!


----------



## Janice29

Very pretty!



> This is Kate, she is a maltese/yorkie mix. We were told that her mom was half and half, and her dad was a full maltese -- so we figure she is 3/4 maltese and 1/4 yorkie. We saw a picture of her sister -- she was totally white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, Kate definitely has the yorkie coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I think she is fabulous!!! A yorkie coloured Maltese! Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## TuckersMom

Okay it took me forever, but finally here are some pics of Tucker...right before and right after his new haircut...








[attachment=2395:attachment]
[attachment=2396:attachment]


----------



## lethalfire

They are all just adorable. Even though they are mixes you can see that wonderful Maltese
personality just shining through.


----------



## k/c mom

All these furbabies are just totally precious!!!


----------



## Gizmosmom

> Okay it took me forever, but finally here are some pics of Tucker...right before and right after his new haircut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=2395:attachment]
> [attachment=2396:attachment][/B]



AAAAW!!!









Before and after are both beautiful.


----------



## elliesmomie

> Okay it took me forever, but finally here are some pics of Tucker...right before and right after his new haircut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


What a handsome little boy!!


----------



## littlepeanut

Aww! All of these babies are sooooo CUTE!!!!


----------



## yorktesemomma

Kylie is a yorkie/maltese mix. I dont' have any good closeups of her face from recently, so here's one from a few years back, after "facelift" at the groomer... LOL!
Jess


----------



## Gemma

I love seeing pictures of mixed Maltese. more please









Tucker I just love when they are in that position with their little paws up. He is so cute !


----------



## TheButtercup

awww tucker is SO cute. i almost cant stand it. if he ever threatens to run away from home, he can certainly come here







LOL

we saw a maltese schnauzer mix today. the owner found her at the shelter with the entire family (of dogs, not people...grrrr.unfortunately....). the dogs' owner took them all to the shelter and said "we didnt fix either of our dogs cuz it was too expensive. man, we didnt know having a litter of dogs was even MORE expensive..." arrrrgggghhhh.






























but it was a darn cute dog though. cute tail, very short, but with long hair. and DEFINITELY a schnauzer bark....aye yi yi...

ann marie and the "seriously, could you have made me be nice to a more talkative dog? sheesh...as if it isnt enough that i live with Queen Motormouth..." buttercup, who needs to watch that she doesnt bite the hand that feeds....


----------



## TuckersMom

Thanks everyone for all the compliments on Tucker







,I happen to think he is very cute too, but I may be biased, hehe. Of course, I think all of the babies here are just the cutest thingsever and my dream come true would be to just be in a huge room surrounded by all of them. Oh, that would be heaven for sure. Anyway, Ann Marie, if Tucker does decide to run away to your house, then I will be right behind him,lol, so I hope you don't mind a roomie!


----------



## AmyGil

I love seeing all the Malt crosses, I especially love seeing the Yorkie Maltese crosses, They are all soo different and all soo cute.


----------



## TheButtercup

> ...Anyway, Ann Marie, if Tucker does decide to run away to your house, then I will be right behind him,lol, so I hope you don't mind a roomie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Tucker? what Tucker? I dont see a Tucker in our house.... no habla englais... No Tucker en la casa....

lalalalalalalalalalala i cant hear you lalalalalalalalalalalalalala

ann marie and the "tucker is just EVER so DREAMY!" buttercup


----------



## TuckersMom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=144567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Anyway, Ann Marie, if Tucker does decide to run away to your house, then I will be right behind him,lol, so I hope you don't mind a roomie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tucker? what Tucker? I dont see a Tucker in our house.... no habla englais... No Tucker en la casa....
> 
> lalalalalalalalalalala i cant hear you lalalalalalalalalalalalalala
> 
> ann marie and the "tucker is just EVER so DREAMY!" buttercup
> [/B]
Click to expand...









You would probably be sending him back anyway, after you take him for a walk and he finds some cat poop (poop-atizers, as we call them) to munch on,lol....but then again, as I recall, you are used to stinky breath,lol...


----------



## AmyGil

I am so glad Kita dosnt like poop, Tori LOVED it and it grossed me out.


----------



## Dutymum

Madeline is a Maltese/Poodle Cross (Maltipoo), she is much more maltese in personality and looks than a poodle. I have a poodle he is 12 years old and nothing like her. Coming on this forum and reading stuff about your maltese personalities, she does so much the same. Here are a couple of recent pictures of her.
She is only 5 months old and I love her so much, my next little dog will be a maltese for sure I just love them.


----------



## Gemma

Oh how cute







a blond Maltese !! I don't see poodle in her. maybe we need a picture side by side with your poodle


----------



## Dutymum

Here is a picture of my poodle his name is Licorice and he is 12 1/2 years old. Madeline is so different than him, I was going to get another poodle, but then she became available and so I got her and sure glad I did, she is so lovely. I have had poodles all my life got the first one when I was 12, and I love the breed, but now I sure love maltese, when she is around a year or so I may get another, I would like to get a purebreed maltese, because the trouble with mixed breeds you dont know what you are going to get, the next one may not be much like a maltese, my sister inlaw has one and hers is more like a poodle.


----------



## Gemma

for some reason I always thought poodles are white. That tells you how much I know about dogs. I wasn't even dreaming of having a dog and one day a friend showed up with sparkey and just gave him to me. he was 3 or 4 months old. I am so glad he did. I can't believe I wasted so much time not having a dog. Now I just love every dog I see. 

Your dogs are both very cute


----------



## abbey

Madeline & Licorice are both sooo adorable!







What a beautiful color Madeline is!


----------



## Boobookit

OMG!! All these puppies are absolutely gorgeous....I think Pacino is in love with Kita and Tucker is such a handsome little guy!! They are all so cuddily I can't stand it. Of course the Maltese personality would shine through on all of your pups.....it is so prominent!! 

Marie & (can I marry Kita, Mommy, when I am older??) Pacino


----------



## denise&chico

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute!!!!~Denise


----------



## kab

Look at this maltese mix I found on petfinder. The say it is a doxie/maltese mix. That's interesting


----------



## Gemma

very interesting


----------



## AmyGil

Haha, I know Kita must be in love with Pacino too, he is just such a cutie, too bad my lil girl is too young to be married off (they grow up so fast). Wow, I love seeing all these crosses, the Maltipoo is SO cute. There are some at the pet store right now and I did my best " puppy eyes" for my mom but she refused. She is a purebred snob I am surprised she let me get Kita, but she was just too cute to pass up. 

Amy & (you should have let me try my puppy eyes I really need a friend that isnt far away!) Kita


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

I know this is an old post but I am new here and seen it and wanted to add pictures of my little mix to it. Her name is Bella (means beautiful) she is a maltese and a chinese creasted powderpuff. I'm happy that this site is ok with maltese mixes because I know of another maltese forum that I belong to that would probably kick me out if they knew my puppy was not a purebred. I'm happy to have found this site it really love and the people here are great!


----------



## Gemma

Bella is so cute, I can't tell that she is a mix. I love her face, just too cute


----------



## MissMelanie

> Madeline is a Maltese/Poodle Cross (Maltipoo), she is much more maltese in personality and looks than a poodle. I have a poodle he is 12 years old and nothing like her. Coming on this forum and reading stuff about your maltese personalities, she does so much the same. Here are a couple of recent pictures of her.
> She is only 5 months old and I love her so much, my next little dog will be a maltese for sure I just love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


WOW her color is amazing! So "golden"... wow you must get so many wonderful comments about her when you take her out.

Thank you to EVERY ONE for sharing the photos of your babies... they all are so so cute.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## tubtub

Recently I've been looking for a female maltese, and this breeder e-mailed me. He has a litter of maltese mix with Shih tzu (so its a Shitese heh), and even though I can't justify paying that much but his babies are sooo adorable. If anyone is interested then PM me, I'll give you his info


----------



## AmyGil

Oh that maltese, Shih tzu may be the cutest of its type I have ever seen. Such a cute maltese face and usually I have found the Shih tzu face more prominant in its mixes. I just am in love. This post makes me want anther mixed breen instead of goin for the purebread.


----------



## Mystify79

> Recently I've been looking for a female maltese, and this breeder e-mailed me. He has a litter of maltese mix with Shih tzu (so its a Shitese heh), and even though I can't justify paying that much but his babies are sooo adorable. If anyone is interested then PM me, I'll give you his info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


What a cutie pie!! I just love the coloring.


----------



## Scoobydoo

> Recently I've been looking for a female maltese, and this breeder e-mailed me. He has a litter of maltese mix with Shih tzu (so its a Shitese heh), and even though I can't justify paying that much but his babies are sooo adorable. If anyone is interested then PM me, I'll give you his info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Omg what a gorgeous little face and such a pretty little baby














Does this person breed these babies as designer pups, or were they accidental. Even though I am against designer breeding that little baby is so pretty


----------

